# BIG BASS on your lake



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Some friends and I were talking about big bass the other day. How many 5 lbers. or bigger do you catch "each year" on your favorite lakes?

NAME YOUR LAKES AND HOW MANY CAUGHT

FOR ME:

LAKES: PIEDMONT,CLENDENNING,BARKCAMP and SALT fORK

5 LB +: ZERO! ...........A LOT close but zip!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I fish for bass mainly and I have caught probably around 1,000 in 3 years and not 1 over 5 lbs. closer with the smallies as I am with Largemouth I can't even say for sure if I have even hooked into a 5 pounder but lots of 2's and 3's a couple 4's and WAY TOO MANY 1's and under been very fun learning how to be successful with them: mainly fish erie and its tribs


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

i havent caught a 5 pounder yet eaither my biggest prolly around 2 and half  or so not even sure and that was from my buddys pond he's caught a few biggg bass in there this year and he caught the 1st bass outa my pond this year since i put a few of them in last yearr lol .. tho i was at ladue last year and had a bass snap my line and take my fav frog lure !! and had another snap a spring in my reel from ladue it was a old zebco but broke zebco now haha ...heres a pic of the biggest bass from my buddys pond he caught ..the bottom pic is bass from my pond im hopen to have a few monsters in there haha


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

to catch a bass over 5 in public waters is tuff to consistantly get fish that big u need a lot of time on the water and be prity good at the sport ive caught 6 at or over 5 lbs and all but one have came out of a private lake and it took me proly 10 years to get that many so to any one who can get 5 lbrs cosistantly out of public waters congrats ur a beter fisherman than me


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Ohio 5lbers are not easy to come by. I have 8 over 5lbs in my life (from Ohio), 6 of those from public water. 4lbers are MUCH more common. JigNPig Guide has quite a few, I'm sure he will post some pics.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I just got my first 5 lber out of Hower Lake on the Portage Lakes chains. Early morning hours on 7/27. Caught a 2.5 to 3 lber about 5 casts earlier. Only fished for about a half hour before going to work and must have got them feeding along shore. Plus it was a full moon the day before if that has any affect. 
Now, I didn't have a scale to weigh it but I watch quite a few weigh ins and I usually am very close when they are weighing Big Fish. 
That is the first big fish I have caught in a long time and I mostly shore fish public lakes. I need to find someone that owns a pond because nothing beats fishing a good pond.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

NICE BASS REDHAWK!..........you're doing something right.

BTW....... that isn't one of those fake bass that you take from lake to lake?........lol.......j/k


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Well I couldn't stand it any longer. I had to make a comment on this post sooner or later, because this is an awesome subject. So here it is...

Last season (2009), I caught three bass over 6-pounds, and five bass over 5-pounds on six different Ohio public lakes. The only way I did this was to concentrate on big bass waters, and hit them when the time was right. I spent lots of time on the water. And I had a goal to catch five bass over 5-pounds, out of five different public lakes that year. I became possessed to reach my goal to say the least... And I surpassed it!!!

This year I didn't have that same goal. And I've only caught one bass fish barely over 5-pounds this season so far. And in 2008, I didn't catch a bass fish over 5-pounds.

Now back to the 5-pound bass subject - In my opinion, if an Ohio angler can catch one 5-pounder every few years, I would say that angler is experienced. I think the problem most Ohio bass fish anglers have is that they're just fishin' in the wrong body of water. After all, if you hit a lake more than a dozen times swinging for the fences and still haven't caught a giant bass yet... maybe it's time to move to another body of water.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

WoodenShips said:


> NICE BASS REDHAWK!..........you're doing something right.
> 
> BTW....... that isn't one of those fake bass that you take from lake to lake?........lol.......j/k


no they aren't fake, but don't let him fool you he pays people to take his pic with their fish  all joking aside mike is a hell of a good fisherman


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I have only caught one this year over 5 pounds. Here are a couple pics of it even though they are horrible quality.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

a nice smallie and a largemouth from the private pond on my property


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

This is the only 5lb plus I've ever got, but I've had quite a few 3 - 4 pounders this year. Got this one at a public pond in Pickerington.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The only sad thing jwebb is that A LOT of fish get taken out of that pond. But definitely CONGRATULATIONS on an awesome catch!!! I was back at home visiting this weekend and did some fishing at the pond (caught a 28 inch carp and tried for some catfish), and talked to a guy that said he saw another guy catch a 23 inch bass fairly recently and kept it (the pond is fairly small but gets tons of fishing pressure). There is also some suspicious looking nets that I keep getting snagged on while bass fishing when I visit, one is in the cove over where you cross on the small bridge by the big tree on the far right side, the other is sort of by (in front) the overflow drain, it looked like someone was trying to net fish out of there illegally, and got their net stuck. However on the bright side I do still see a good number of bass fry around the pond. Another thing is that I have caught some fish out of there that someone has definitely put in there from a certain big (Buckeye) lake that aren't supposed to be there.........

On a side note, Mike those pictures are awesome! Big bass can be found all over the place it's all about presenting the right bait during the right pattern and in the right LOCATION.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I caught a 5lb bass that went 20" two weeks ago. Great fish. Theres bigger in the water that we fish its just catching them seems to be the problem. I have a pic on my cell but no way to get it off unless I can send it to someone n they do it?!!


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> *The only sad thing jwebb is that A LOT of fish get taken out of that pond.* But definitely CONGRATULATIONS on an awesome catch!!! I was back at home visiting this weekend and did some fishing at the pond (caught a 28 inch carp and tried for some catfish), and talked to a guy that said he saw another guy catch a 23 inch bass fairly recently and kept it (the pond is fairly small but gets tons of fishing pressure). There is also some suspicious looking nets that I keep getting snagged on while bass fishing when I visit, one is in the cove over where you cross on the small bridge by the big tree on the far right side, the other is sort of by (in front) the overflow drain, it looked like someone was trying to net fish out of there illegally, and got their net stuck. However on the bright side I do still see a good number of bass fry around the pond. Another thing is that I have caught some fish out of there that someone has definitely put in there from a certain big (Buckeye) lake that aren't supposed to be there.........
> 
> On a side note, Mike those pictures are awesome! Big bass can be found all over the place it's all about presenting the right bait during the right pattern and in the right LOCATION.


This seems to be the case at every public pond I visit. I'm strictly CPR, but if it's legally kept there's not much you can say. I haven't been to that pond in a few months, but we did see 3 bass swimming in some shallows that made the bass I caught look tiny. I usually just bass fish, so I'm not sure about all the species in there, but I have heard quite a few times from quite a few people that there is a variety of fish in that pond. I have seen crappie caught out of there. My buddy lost a lure on the net by the drain and decided to take matters into his own hands and retrieve it. He ended up with about 6 lures from it, but was unable to remove it from the water unfortunately.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe next time I'm down there, I'll see you there jwebb, till then good luck!


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is the 5lb Scum_Frog caught. Nice hawg man!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for the post!!!! I wish I could do it off of my cell.....I need to purchas a sd card! Thanks again!


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> thanks for the post!!!! I wish I could do it off of my cell.....I need to purchas a sd card! Thanks again!


No problem man, happy to help. Sorry it took so long to get back to you


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

I have not got one over 5 this year but I have got three over 4. The best this year is 4.9 . Last year I did get three over 5 It was a good big bass year for me but this year was a good year all around.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are a few from Burr Oak...


----------



## oz1222 (Jun 16, 2010)

My biggest Ohio bass was a 7lb largemouth that I caught out of a lake owned by a campground on the western side of ohio. I was 14 years old and this was the 2nd largemouth I had ever caught in my life!! I have been chasing that High since and have yet to come close. I have had a couple nearing 5 lbs, several above 4, and many above 3. I fish in Portage lakes, Mogadore, Ladue, Westbranch, and some small local ponds. Most of my biggest bass have come out of the small ponds, but many of my smallest bass have come out of the small ponds as well  I have put in many hours fishing in the 15 years since my "big bass" and havent caught anything nearly as large, but I have had a [email protected] of a lot of fun trying. The best I have for a picture is the mount that was made of this fish. My lovely wife was willing to pose with it for me.


----------

